# Mission Control preserved



## sknox (Jun 29, 2019)

NASA’s restored Apollo Mission Control is a slice of ’60s life, frozen in amber 
This is a very good article with great photos of a piece of history that will resonate with many folks here. The details of the restoration are fascinating. I want to go see!


----------



## KiraAnn (Jul 23, 2019)

And the man in charge of building that just died in the last 12 hours. 

Christopher Kraft. (forgot to put his name )


----------



## sknox (Jul 23, 2019)

I remember that name and voice. We remember not only great deeds but also those who chronicle them.


----------

